# Horse jumping



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Bath & West Show, Somerset 4th June
A glorious day for photography 






















1) Up.....









2) ...Up....









3) ... ... and away!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Beautiful dynamic shots of horse and rider working together in unison - From the horse's musculature to the shine on the coat, the detail is superb ray:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks WB - it was my first opportunity at some real action photography at 1/2000th second. I must admit, I was _very_ pleased with the results.


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

You did a superb job on catching the action on these! Tack sharp


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Words fail me Donald .. superb shooting .. did you use burst mode and choose the frame you wanted ?? When I see something happening like that even with my new p&s .. by the time the shutter goes the shot I wanted has gone ..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Dori & DF

It positioned myself by that particular jump because the lighting and angle was right. I set the shutter speed to 2000th. 

I also chose to set the focussing to tracking mode. That constantly shifts the focussing on a moving object, keeping it sharp at all times. Picking the moment when to press the button was an intelligent guess at first but as I progressed, I got the hang of choosing the moment. It was only at the end that I experimented with burst mode. The last three shots were 'burst' but judging the moment to start the burst was still a matter of selecting the magical moment to get it right.

With both my Canon 20D and 5DmkII there is no shutter lag to compensate for as there is on most P&S cameras.


----------

